# So I've always been told I'm a loud sleeper (hilarity content).



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2010)

So like the title says, I've always been told I'm a pretty busy sleeper, from sleepwalking as a kid, to having pretty in depth conversations with people even though I'm dead to the world, not to mention I snore like it's the end of everything good.

Now I've obviously never consciously experienced this, and the only reason I've ever bought it is due to so many people telling me about it.

Curiosity got the better of me, so last night I set up a condenser mic in my room before I went to sleep, and set it to record for a good 8 - 10 hours.

Upon viewing the results all I can say is this. To anyone who has shared a room with me, or even been in one adjacent to me, I am deeply, deeply sorry.

The following sound clips all happened whilst I was in the depths of dreams, dead to the world, and possibly not as comfy as I thought I was in my bed.

A question, blasphemy is a sin, but does it count if you're not conscious to it?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/Jesus Christ.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/HHMMMMNNNGH.mp3

What is this I don't even...
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/?.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/Snory.mp3

Here's where it gets particularly good, evidently someone was fucking with my shit.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/Fock Fock Focking Hell.mp3

And last but not least, my name is PeteyG, and I'm thinking about my fucking tootsies.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/791394/Snory Story/Think about my tootsies.mp3

And I say to myself, what the fuck man? What the fuck!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

man these don't work for me but i feel for you and your entourage.

my wife is like you and sometimes it is hilarious, sometimes it gets annoying, especially when she wakes me up more than 3 times a night!!!


----------



## Metalus (Oct 14, 2010)

That was awesome


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, I laughed so hard at the last two.

I've been known to have full conversations with people I know while I'm sleep walking, but only on very rare occasions.


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> my wife is like you and sometimes it is hilarious, sometimes it gets annoying, especially when she wakes me up more than 3 times a night!!!



Man I can imagine, I've been with my current girlfriend for about 3 and a half years, and I'm so glad she's been able to put up with this.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

to be honest it is a testimony to how much she wuvs you man!!!

sometimes my wife has got some really awful nightmare and runs in the toilet to hide (because people are in the room, or she sees shit elsewhere)

sometimes i find her "checking stuff out" just because there might be stuff behind the door

She is of course totally and fast asleep, and then will tell me off for not replying to her..of course!!

Best one of all :

Me : alseep
Her : darling are you awake?
Me : no, i am sleeping
Her : can you tell me what time it is please?
Me : 02:45am
Her : that's great, it means we have beg of time to sleep
Me : then SLEEP!!!!


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah man, that sounds pretty reminiscent of some of the stuff Nicky tells me about what I've done in the night.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

result then!!!! \m/\m/!!!


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2010)

So I've started a blog where I'm gonna post more of these in the future, feel free to subscribe to it, share it around and that.

PeteyG - A Snory Story


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

someone else had the sad idea as you and got on UK TV too..maybe you try to get some celebrity

Sleep Talkin' Man


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't hear anything...


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 14, 2010)

The last one was fucking hilarious.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2010)

what the fook are tootsies?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 14, 2010)

That's great. You should invite some people over for a sleepover sometime and don't let them know what they are in for. I have a friend that has done this and it was hilarious.


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2010)

jymellis said:


> what the fook are tootsies?



Honestly? Not a clue, hahaha.


----------



## liamh (Oct 14, 2010)

HMMMNG reminded me of this guy;


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 14, 2010)

Tootsies are your toes.

This ruled. Apparently I can get in verbal arguments and start cursing at people. I should do this some time. I've said/done some pretty awesome things from what I'm told.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 14, 2010)

It's funny when You hear people tell You they don't sleep talk 

It's like..."How the fuck would You know, pal?"

That 'FUCK' one scared the shit out of me, dude, I feel bad, that must scare Your girl major time.


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 15, 2010)

There's 3 more of these up there from last night, one of them is particularly good.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 15, 2010)

Thith callth for a TTO* thlumber party.

*ThevenThtringOrgy


----------



## Origin (Oct 15, 2010)

lol'd.

My ex from a few years ago used to punch me in the face in her sleep. Snoring ain't too bad


----------



## SargeantVomit (Oct 16, 2010)

Origin said:


> lol'd.
> 
> My ex from a few years ago used to punch me in the face in her sleep. Snoring ain't too bad



I bet she wasn't asleep.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 8, 2011)

This is hilarious 

I do some mad things when I sleep too. I favorited your tumblr and am going to follow it


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jan 8, 2011)

Boo-yah!


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jan 9, 2011)

Petey G-Raves
That has to be the most terrifyingly grating snore I have ever heard. Also, remember you gotta try not to smack the crap outta your tootsies!


----------



## Explorer (Jan 9, 2011)

I had to stop listening. I was laughing too hard.


----------



## groph (Jan 14, 2011)

Hah, yeah. These remind me of my best friend. He basically never sleeps, but when he does, he's OUT for at least 12 hours and waking him up is an ordeal.

Me: Dude
Him: ...
Me: Dude
Him: ...
Me: DUDE
Him: ...mmmrmrwwrrr
Me: Are you awake?
Him: Yeah. (in a completely clear voice)
Me: Alright. Well you have to get up.
Him: I'm up just give me a second.
Me: I'm going to hit you with a pillow until you are standing up and reciting the alphabet (even then he could be completely asleep)
(starts hitting with pillow)
Him: FUCK OFF
Me: Get up.
Him: FUCK OFF
Me: Get up man.
Him: I SWEAR TO FUCK I WILL KNOCK YOU OUT

So I leave, then when he finally does wake up he gets pissed off at me for not waking him up. Classic. He has no idea when he's cursing the person trying to wake him up. Another time, years ago when we were on a school trip we were sharing a hotel. He was incredibly sick with something and was passed out on the bed. At random, he sat up and asked us some ridiculous question which I forget entirely, but he probably asked us if he was asleep or not. We told him to go back to sleep and he just said "ok" and fell back down.

I feel bad for his roommates. I think he uses something like three alarms to get up, each set to go off within a few minutes of each other. I have no idea how he manages to show up for work.


----------

